# TTRS Spark plugs



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2004)

I thought I would make a post for people looking to upgrade their OEM spark plugs on their TTRS. 

Denso makes a Iridium plug that is 1 heat range colder than stock. IKH24's. The Denso part number is 5346. Interestingly enough and sadly for TTRS owners... the plugs are sold in packs of 4! 

APR has a small stash of these plugs already and I suspect will be a stocked item that you the customer can purchase from us in sets of 5. 

I recommend gapping the plugs at .018" - .024"

I've personally ran these plugs in my car with 40+ psi of boost and lots of ethanol for the past 5 years. Great plugs!


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks for the tip.

FYI... For the OEM Bosch plugs, I would check them every 10k-15k miles at a minimum, based on what my stock plugs looked like @ 19k miles (sh!t). I will likely replace the second set of OEM plugs which I am running @ 15k miles to be on the safe side.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for that. Are those similar to the NGK R7437-8? I currently have them installed and gapped at .025. I don't know if they're making a difference or not but the car is running great so I haven't bothered switching back to stock.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2004)

Yes Heat Range 8 for the NGK's is 1 step colder than stock... same as the IKH24's

The racing plugs from NGK are exceptionally expensive, their standard Iridium plug is great as well. I wouldn't spend the money on the racing plug... I've tracked my car with the standard Iridium plug extensively and had no issues with plug wear etc. I personally feel that the racing plug is just taking more money out of your pocket for no gain/return.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

RTErnie said:


> Yes Heat Range 8 for the NGK's is 1 step colder than stock... same as the IKH24's
> 
> The racing plugs from NGK are exceptionally expensive, their standard Iridium plug is great as well. I wouldn't spend the money on the racing plug... I've tracked my car with the standard Iridium plug extensively and had no issues with plug wear etc. I personally feel that the racing plug is just taking more money out of your pocket for no gain/return.


Totally agree! I just couldn't find another colder plug at the time. The price is bananas! :screwy:


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

Been using the ngk ones for 10K km so far and they work just like oem, no problems, no misfires. Only had overboost problems with one particular "tune" but that has since been fixed. Using 94 octane only.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

From my own experiences the raceplugs seem to help with misfire happy maps.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Poverty said:


> From my own experiences the raceplugs seem to help with misfire happy maps.


:facepalm:


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

Poverty said:


> From my own experiences the raceplugs seem to help with misfire happy maps.


yes, that's what that tuner recommends with their software. :thumbup:


----------



## lpriley32 (Jul 28, 2012)

Black BeauTTy said:


> :facepalm:


:thumbup:


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

canuckttrs said:


> yes, that's what that tuner recommends with their software. :thumbup:


Who Revo?


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

RTErnie said:


> I thought I would make a post for people looking to upgrade their OEM spark plugs on their TTRS.
> 
> Denso makes a Iridium plug that is 1 heat range colder than stock. IKH24's. The Denso part number is 5346. Interestingly enough and sadly for TTRS owners... the plugs are sold in packs of 4!
> 
> ...


Thank you for this information. This is very helpful. I was just thinking about this. So what is the approximate cost of these plugs and what should I approximately pay to have them installed. I am bringing my car in for the new DP next week and I might have these plugs installed.


----------



## carl44 (Nov 23, 2012)

Williamttrs said:


> Thank you for this information. This is very helpful. I was just thinking about this. So what is the approximate cost of these plugs and what should I approximately pay to have them installed. I am bringing my car in for the new DP next week and I might have these plugs installed.


Just bought a set on amazon for 10.98 ea it's a 30 min DIY install. I just put in a set of the NGK7437-8s they were $41 each .wish I would have seen this before I got them. I'm just experimenting and running VAGCON logs for my own research . Carl


----------



## Optimus812 (May 5, 2012)

RTErnie said:


> I thought I would make a post for people looking to upgrade their OEM spark plugs on their TTRS.
> 
> Denso makes a Iridium plug that is 1 heat range colder than stock. IKH24's. The Denso part number is 5346. Interestingly enough and sadly for TTRS owners... the plugs are sold in packs of 4!
> 
> ...


I've been running these Denso's for almost a year now, seems to be a good plug for the price! :thumbup:


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

RTErnie said:


> I thought I would make a post for people looking to upgrade their OEM spark plugs on their TTRS.
> 
> Denso makes a Iridium plug that is 1 heat range colder than stock. IKH24's. The Denso part number is 5346. Interestingly enough and sadly for TTRS owners... the plugs are sold in packs of 4!


Looks like lots of places sell them as singles. Way better price than those crazy NGK racing plugs!


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

carl44 said:


> Just bought a set on amazon for 10.98 ea it's a 30 min DIY install. I just put in a set of the NGK7437-8s they were $41 each .wish I would have seen this before I got them. I'm just experimenting and running VAGCON logs for my own research . Carl


Theres a guy on ebay who ells them for 30 dollars each in the states :thumbup:


----------



## carl44 (Nov 23, 2012)

Poverty said:


> Theres a guy on ebay who ells them for 30 dollars each in the states :thumbup:


Figures , I like to buy high and sell low.. If its worth doing its worth overdoing ..carl


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

carl44 said:


> Just bought a set on amazon for 10.98 ea it's a 30 min DIY install. I just put in a set of the NGK7437-8s they were $41 each .wish I would have seen this before I got them. I'm just experimenting and running VAGCON logs for my own research . Carl


Thanks Carl!

Edit: Purchased! Easy peasy, lemon squeeze.


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

RTErnie said:


> I thought I would make a post for people looking to upgrade their OEM spark plugs on their TTRS.
> 
> Denso makes a Iridium plug that is 1 heat range colder than stock. IKH24's. The Denso part number is 5346. Interestingly enough and sadly for TTRS owners... the plugs are sold in packs of 4!
> 
> ...


Just got mine in, but my gapping-o-tool has not arrived. Do you know what the gap is that they are set on from the factory? Also, I have heard others say that Iridium should not be regapped due to potential damage. What do you think about that?


----------



## crackkills (Mar 10, 2007)

RTErnie said:


> I thought I would make a post for people looking to upgrade their OEM spark plugs on their TTRS.
> 
> Denso makes a Iridium plug that is 1 heat range colder than stock. IKH24's. The Denso part number is 5346. Interestingly enough and sadly for TTRS owners... the plugs are sold in packs of 4!
> 
> ...


Gap between .018 and .024 is not good clear advice! :banghead: Where and how did you come up with that discrepancy? You also didn't give me an answer as how the oil would cause pinging on another post. I am starting to think you are full of poop, with all due respect. And I really mean that. With all due respect.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2004)

crackkills said:


> Gap between .018 and .024 is not good clear advice! :banghead: Where and how did you come up with that discrepancy? You also didn't give me an answer as how the oil would cause pinging on another post. I am starting to think you are full of poop, with all due respect. And I really mean that. With all due respect.


 If you have time... 

http://forums.evolutionm.net/all-mi...603965-r-ternies-evo-9-2-2l-4g64-efr7670.html 

I'm most certainly not new to lots of boost and blowing out spark. 

I run .018" on my car. For people running less boost on pump gas... .022-.024 is what I recommend. Soo... I gave the range .018" to .024". Running too small a gap has never bit me, but running too large of a gap has. 

I'm quite experienced with making big power with "stock appearing" setups. I tuned Stu Hagen's MKIV Supra on "stock twins" to the tune of 675whp ~700lb-ft of torque. Not sure exactly on teh torque figures because it spun 5th gear on the rollers. I can tell you that 625whp beats liter bikes on Texas highways from 3rd gear rolls. http://97supraturbo.com/ check out that dyno plot on E78  

Good for you guys finding them in singles! Did you guys happen to find a place that sells the Denso's in singles? or just the NGKs? 

The reason they tell you not to re-gap Iridium plugs is that most people do it INCORRECTLY. 

WRONG WAY: Take your feelers gage and stick it between the electrode and the ground strap and SMASH. 

RIGHT WAY: Take your feelers gage and measure the current gap (do not force the gage between the electrode and the strap) The Iridium is only on the tip of the electrode.... do not grind, smoosh, or in any shape destroy this. After you've measured the gap, lightly tap the ground strap on a hard surface as to bend the ground strap towards the electrode. Remeasure... if you've got more to go... keep going. If not... you're done! 

WARNING! Make sure you take your time with this and don't over bend the ground strap. If you do, you can take a pair of pliers and bend back the ground strap. My advice... take your time and don't be overzealous.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

I just ordered qty 5 Denso IKH24's from a seller on eBay... $9.50 each with free shipping. Worth a try at that price


----------



## crackkills (Mar 10, 2007)

Autosparkplugs.com has them for $7.95. I just put mine in this weekend. 42 dollars shipped to my door.


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

On the topic of right way, wrong way. How much torque should one apply to properly seat a new spark plug. Should a torque wrench be used to make sure all plugs are the same? Is it a good idea to use one of those lubes on the threads to keep them from locking up when they are removed later?


----------



## carl44 (Nov 23, 2012)

Williamttrs said:


> On the topic of right way, wrong way. How much torque should one apply to properly seat a new spark plug. Should a torque wrench be used to make sure all plugs are the same? Is it a good idea to use one of those lubes on the threads to keep them from locking up when they are removed later?


 William, no anti seize 22ft lbs on all plugs and be careful with removing the connectors. carl


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

Cool Thanks Carl!


----------



## cipsony (Mar 26, 2013)

Why is everyone going for iridium plugs (ngk, oem, denso)? ... Iridium is not such a good conductor.


----------



## carl44 (Nov 23, 2012)

A24-10714 
– Release the connectors and at the same time remove them from the ignition coils -1 through 5-. 
– Slide the ignition coil puller -T40039- onto the ignition coil with power output stage and remove the ignition coil -arrow-. 
– Remove spark plugs with -3122 B-. 
– Screw in new spark plugs using -3122 B-. 
Installing: 
– Install all the ignition coils into the spark plug shaft. 
– Align the ignition coils with the connectors and attach all the connectors at the same time onto the ignition coils. 
– Press the ignition coils evenly onto the spark plugs by hand. Do not hit them. 
– Tighten the ignition coil wire guide to the cylinder head cover. 

Note 
Push ignition coils by hand into intended resources in cylinder head cover. 
– Install ignition coils by rotating slightly - they must engage noticeably. 
A28-0074 
Tightening Specifications Nm 
Spark plugs in cylinder head 30 
Cable guide screws 5


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2004)

cipsony said:


> Why is everyone going for iridium plugs (ngk, oem, denso)? ... Iridium is not such a good conductor.


 Melting point of iridium is 2410 C. 

It's not just the material but the shape of the electrode.


----------



## cipsony (Mar 26, 2013)

RTErnie said:


> Melting point of iridium is 2410 C.
> 
> It's not just the material but the shape of the electrode.


 IMHO iridium is good for long lasting plugs and not for performance. It arrived from a demand for plugs to last more than 100.000 km (not necessarily the tt rs case). 
Regarding the shape: it's very thin due to it's conductivity: it doesn't mean it's a good thing.


----------



## carl44 (Nov 23, 2012)

cipsony said:


> IMHO iridium is good for long lasting plugs and not for performance. It arrived from a demand for plugs to last more than 100.000 km (not necessarily the tt rs case).
> Regarding the shape: it's very thin due to it's conductivity: it doesn't mean it's a good thing.


 Whats better? thanks carl


----------



## cipsony (Mar 26, 2013)

carl44 said:


> Whats better? thanks carl


 I will use brisk silver plugs. I'm not 100% sure these are better than oem ones but brisk make very good racing plugs and the condutor is better than iridium. Probably i will have to change them sooner than 60.000 km ( we are doing this anyway after tuning the engine).


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

I picked up some Denso IKH22 today. Decided to stick with same heat range as OEM for now since I'm not tuned but I am coming up on 25k so figured it was a good time to change. Have had some minor detonation and idle is just a bit off so thought I'd try these.

All 5 came gapped at 0.030 which seems much wider than what most folks are running. I've been tapping on one for awhile now and haven't gotten it to close up at all. Previously I've used NGK plugs and they've been much easier to gap. Should I get a bit more forceful with these to close them down to 0.024 or just leave them as is?

Thanks!


----------



## carl44 (Nov 23, 2012)

JohnLZ7W said:


> I picked up some Denso IKH22 today. Decided to stick with same heat range as OEM for now since I'm not tuned but I am coming up on 25k so figured it was a good time to change. Have had some minor detonation and idle is just a bit off so thought I'd try these.
> 
> All 5 came gapped at 0.030 which seems much wider than what most folks are running. I've been tapping on one for awhile now and haven't gotten it to close up at all. Previously I've used NGK plugs and they've been much easier to gap. Should I get a bit more forceful with these to close them down to 0.024 or just leave them as is?
> 
> Thanks!


simple to change so try them @ .030 you can always re gap if you don't like the way it runs. you wont hurt anything .carl


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

carl44 said:


> simple to change so try them @ .030 you can always re gap if you don't like the way it runs. you wont hurt anything .carl


hmm, good point! Will proceed with the install.


----------



## carl44 (Nov 23, 2012)

JohnLZ7W said:


> hmm, good point! Will proceed with the install.


Please post your impression. I tried a set of the 24s and ran a log vs the ngk7437-8s and the ngks threw less misfires . So i put the ngks back in both were set @ .025 ..I think the 22s may be better..carl


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

carl44 said:


> Please post your impression. I tried a set of the 24s and ran a log vs the ngk7437-8s and the ngks threw less misfires . So i put the ngks back in both were set @ .025 ..I think the 22s may be better..carl


I'll see what I can do although it'll be subjective since I still don't have a vag-com cable that works with the RS.


----------



## carl44 (Nov 23, 2012)

JohnLZ7W said:


> I'll see what I can do although it'll be subjective since I still don't have a vag-com cable that works with the RS.


Most of this comes down to a subjective opinion. Im not saying i could feel a difference and the misfires on the log you cant feel their just a number.
Doing a 3-6.7k 3rd gear pull the densos showed misfires an average of 12.57% the NGKs 10.46% of the time,that's an ave. 
What i do is take the total number of lines in the log and the number of lines each cyl shows a misfire to come up with a %..Some cylinders were 19% some 4%. i add all 5 then divide by 5 to get an average.
i cant say its right or wrong its just a way i use to compare.carl


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

cipsony said:


> Why is everyone going for iridium plugs (ngk, oem, denso)? ... Iridium is not such a good conductor.


 *VIDEO: Ever wonder why Iridium is used in spark plugs?*


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

Good thread, but no one has provided yet what the default gapping of these plugs is (out of the box). And I'm referring to the 1-step-colder Denso's, not the OEM equivalent ones mentioned above. 

Thanks!


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

TTRStud said:


> Good thread, but no one has provided yet what the default gapping of these plugs is (out of the box). And I'm referring to the 1-step-colder Denso's, not the OEM equivalent ones mentioned above.
> 
> Thanks!


 Per *Denso* for Iridium Power spark plugs which include the Denso IKH24 (Part No: 5346) 

*Question: *Can the IRIDIUM POWER gap be adjusted? Can I use any spark plug cleaners with the IRIDIUM POWER? 

*Answer: *Do not adjust the spark plug gap. 

Use of a spark plug cleaner for short periods is acceptable if low pressure is used. 

IRIDIUM POWER spark plugs use 0.4 mm iridium center electrode and the spark gap is already set at the optimum distance. 

If the electrode is damaged by gap adjustment or cleaning, the spark plugs will not perform to their best. 



*Note:* 0.4 millimeter = 0.016 inch


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

jpkeyzer said:


> Per *Denso* for Iridium Power spark plugs which include the Denso IKH24 (Part No: 5346)
> 
> *Question: *Can the IRIDIUM POWER gap be adjusted? Can I use any spark plug cleaners with the IRIDIUM POWER?
> 
> ...


 Thank you! Very useful information and wow, that's a small gap!!


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

TTRStud said:


> Thank you! Very useful information and wow, that's a small gap!!


 Yes - look at *Ignitability That's A Cut Above*


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

TTRStud said:


> Thank you! Very useful information and wow, that's a small gap!!


 I don't think that's the gap, I think it's the size of the electrode itself. 

From my earlier post in this thread discussing the gap: 


JohnLZ7W said:


> All 5 came gapped at 0.030 which seems much wider than what most folks are running.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> I don't think that's the gap, I think it's the size of the electrode itself.
> 
> From my earlier post in this thread discussing the gap:


 John - you are correct - it is a "0.4mm diameter iridium alloy center electrode".


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

JohnLZ7W said:


> I don't think that's the gap, I think it's the size of the electrode itself.
> 
> From my earlier post in this thread discussing the gap:


 Exactly what I was just going to post: the 0.4mm is the diameter of the iridium tip, not the gap which is the value I'm after. Once I opened the website and started reading I realized this. 

Your earlier post was in reference to the OEM-equivalent-heat plugs. I'm wondering if the 1-step-colder plugs are pre-gapped to .030 as well?


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

From *Denso Iridium Power Specifications* the gap on the Denso IKH24 is 0.8mm 

*Note:* 0.8 millimeter = 0.032 inch


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

jpkeyzer said:


> From *Denso Iridium Power Specifications* the gap on the Denso IKH24 is 0.8mm
> 
> *Note:* 0.8 millimeter = 0.032 inch


 Thank you sir! Well now that's on the other extreme..that's somewhat of a larger gap than usual...but if they say not to change it, they must know something


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

TTRStud said:


> Thank you sir! Well now that's on the other extreme..that's somewhat of a larger gap than usual...but if they say not to change it, they must know something


 FWIW the 0.030 gap on the IK22s has been working well for me.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

RTErnie said:


> I thought I would make a post for people looking to upgrade their OEM spark plugs on their TTRS.
> 
> Denso makes a Iridium plug that is 1 heat range colder than stock. IKH24's. The Denso part number is 5346. ...


 RTErnie - How is it determined that the Denso IKH24 is the correct spark plug for the Audi TT-RS? - not doubting; hoping to learn something.


----------



## mdsune (Feb 9, 2002)

Iridium Power spark plugs which include the Denso IKH24 (Part No: 5346)
Advance Auto $8.99 http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/we...er-spark-plug-denso_10477950-p?zoneAssigned=1


----------



## ffndarmy (May 20, 2014)

*Rekindle an ol thread*

Hello. It has been some time since this thread has had any action. Not sure if there is another thread on here for this specific beast so I will continue here. 

What are the latest findings in regards to plugs. 

I have the 24's, not impressed. The NGK's are quite expensive. Anyone have recommendations?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> I thought I would make a post for people looking to upgrade their OEM spark plugs on their TTRS.
> 
> Denso makes a Iridium plug that is 1 heat range colder than stock. IKH24's. The Denso part number is 5346. Interestingly enough and sadly for TTRS owners... the plugs are sold in packs of 4!
> 
> ...





LOL

He drives an EVO, and the tips of the IKH24s break off in expensive TTRS engines. :laugh:


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

ffndarmy said:


> Hello. It has been some time since this thread has had any action. Not sure if there is another thread on here for this specific beast so I will continue here.
> 
> What are the latest findings in regards to plugs.
> 
> I have the 24's, not impressed. The NGK's are quite expensive. Anyone have recommendations?


Stock or the expensive NGK 7437-8


----------



## robotvoice (Apr 7, 2014)

Has anyone else had trouble getting their coil packs out? I had to wind up using a wooden drum stick to get some leverage on mine which worked out well since it didn't scrape up the engine cover. However, I don't feel like they should have given me this much trouble trying to remove them though.


----------

